# PID Upgrade for original Evo 2?



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a rocket Giotto Evo 2 that I bought back in 2014. I can see now that many newer models come with a PID.

I was just wondering if you can add a PID to this model or not?

I can see that you can purchase the rocket PID box but wasn't sure if this www compatible with older machines?

At the moment I use the coffee sensor thermometer and temp surf where needed.

I am tempted to upgrade but unsure if I would be able to see my machine so just thinking I could add a PID to help control temps better.

Thanks in advance 😎


----------



## Techdad888 (Jan 6, 2021)

I own a Rocket Giotto premium plus and was thinking of the same . I have experience with pid controllers as I use one for brewing beer. Basically it is possible to bypass the loop of the pressurestat than controls the power to the boiler heater. You would need a pid controller and a solid state relay , plus a temp probe from the boiler to feedback temp info to the pid. It could be done but for all practical purposes, not really advisable should any kind of mishap arise. You definitely create an appliance that is not electrically certified so if anything happens, all liability falls on you. The Rockets hold their value and if you want to upgrade, take the small loss and sell your unit to fund the new unit. I found the better solution was to add a Flow Control Device to create different flavour profiles. You can time your shots after flushing your grouphead to get the temps you want. Play around with other variables you can control, they are great units that can give you the shot you want that will be equal that of the same machine with a pid. I am not upgrading until my unit dies which will not likely be soon. Salut and keep pulling great shots.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah was thinking of maybe selling my rocket at some point.

I have the thermometer so I have been playing with the flushing, basically getting it down low and the pulling at different points on the upward curve.

Interested in The flow control device, you got any more info on this?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Moreover, the PID on an HX, just monitoring the service boiler has no value or difference. the only difference is that it will be quiet. Oh man I hated that pstat click....clack.... every 15 seconds. You'll still need to perform cooling flushes, you still needs to temp surf. The design of an HX machine is just like that, the water temp gets as hot as the temp in the boiler (123C or more) and will overheat. The temp synch is the group, but that will become hot enough there it will just stabilise the temperature. So the only source of cold water is the tank, and when you draw water from the group, water at room temp will pass through the HX and arrive at the group, cooling it all off. Until it heats again.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah true buddy. Definitely think I am ready to upgrade to a double boiler machine.


----------



## Techdad888 (Jan 6, 2021)

big dan said:


> Yeah was thinking of maybe selling my rocket at some point.
> 
> I have the thermometer so I have been playing with the flushing, basically getting it down low and the pulling at different points on the upward curve.
> 
> Interested in The flow control device, you got any more info on this?


 I just installed the flow control and it was a super easy install. Thank goodness that most e61 groupheads are similar as I purchased a profitec branded unit. I am still playing around with it to basically lengthen and soften the preinfusion. It does make a difference in the flavor profile. You will probably see more of a difference as a rotary pump ramps up the pressure almost instantly. My Giotto is about 10 years old and only service has been routine maintenance and replacing the group valves and cam lever which I performed myself. I would give it a try as should you upgrade in the future, just keep the flow control for your new machine. Cheers.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

@Techdad888 Can you add some photos of what you did and link to what you bought for this?


----------



## Techdad888 (Jan 6, 2021)

I stated that it could be done as I have this setup for a beer kettle. For safety sake, I chose not to do this for my Giotto as the chassis was not setup properly to house the electronics. Water and electricity is a bad combination. You probably could isolate with a separate housing and run wiring to the unit but it would look hideous. I will opt for an upgrade to dual boiler when it's time. For my needs, I can pull acceptable shots as is and I just added a flow control which has more impact on taste than a couple of degrees in temperature.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I spent a lot of time this weekend with my E61 Thermometer and running tests at different times. Whilst it isn't the best workflow ever I do have a system now so I know specific times/volumes of cooling flushes and rebound times to get to specific temperatures.

I am able to brew within 1.5 degrees Celsius accurately, so this should stave off the upgraditus for a while


----------

